# For Big Ed & Gunrunnerjohn



## Alamo (Mar 20, 2013)

I did this UP Gondola "Your Way"....Clear Satin coat still wet a little...Thanks....Alamo








Now I have to redo the other UP Gondola,with those small letters...I`m glad I have some good sized "Black" UP lettering...Out of all the red !!
PS:Wanted to buy a UP Gondola with the canisters...$50 & up....Glad I didn`t...I made my own for $15.00....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

First you should have titled the thread GunrunnerJohn, then put Big Ed, *age *before beauty.
He might lock the thread now.

Second.....John can't see that small picture he told someone yesterday to make their pictures bigger.
Was that you? 

The gondola car looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Alamo (Mar 20, 2013)

No,I don`t think so....He wrote something to the effect (bigger lettering),on my rolling stock would be better.....Alamo


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Alamo said:


> No,I don`t think so....He wrote something to the effect (bigger lettering),on my rolling stock would be better.....Alamo



I think he was talking about the pictures not the letters? 
But he did say graphics?
I don't know, maybe your right?

But if that is the case I like the smaller lettering in this post. 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=18030

#3 is where he stated what he said, maybe he will clarify his statement for us.

I do like the smaller lettering better don't you? 

Edit,
Heck, I did not even say anything on that thread?
Why the Big Ed in the title? 
Even though I don't mind. 

Fact is.....you do what you like, not what others like, it is your RR. :smokin:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Alamo said:


> No,I don`t think so....He wrote something to the effect (bigger lettering),on my rolling stock would be better.....Alamo


Actually, I really meant the pictures, but I think the large lettering looks better as well.


----------



## Alamo (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow...I`m confused...hahahahahaha!!!...Then again,I will be 71 Yrs young next month...My wife said I`m in my 2nd childhood with these trains...I have news for her,I`m in my 5th right now....Ugh !!!!.......Alamo

PS:Glad you guys like the Gondola...Even if you did mean the "Pictures" should be larger GRJohn....I have enough problems just working this computer...Forget bigger pic`s...Photobucket drives me nuts !!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Alamo said:


> Wow...I`m confused...hahahahahaha!!!...Then again,I will be 71 Yrs young next month...My wife said I`m in my 2nd childhood with these trains...I have news for her,I`m in my 5th right now....Ugh !!!!.......Alamo
> 
> PS:Glad you guys like the Gondola...Even if you did mean the "Pictures" should be larger GRJohn....I have enough problems just working this computer...Forget bigger pic`s...Photobucket drives me nuts !!!!


Well pre happy b-day to you.
Now is the time to leave hints as to what you want for it. 

Well at least the pictures are not too big, I can see them.
I do like the smaller lettering better, but like I said do what you like, not what others like.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Just a little misunderstanding.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice work Alamo. I just picked up a couple of basket case rolling stock pieces in York yesterday at the pre-show shows....these may be missing trucks, wheels, or simply filthy but they have all their steps on them. Looking forward to making my own rolling stock like you have done. Beautiful work!!


----------



## Alamo (Mar 20, 2013)

DonM....That`s great...I`m waiting for the other #930 Caboose I got on the Bay...Need it redone for my #372 UP train....Alamo


----------

